# Is it funny to dress our pets?



## Bighead_Stammerer (Jul 25, 2011)

Many of my friends who own a doggie love to dress their pets, is it funny? they even make the clothes by themselves! And I wonder whether the doggie feel comfortable or not. I have ever seen that one of my friends wore shoes for her dog but the lovely animal didn't dare to walk...... How do you think of it??


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

I think it's okay as long as it doesn't hurt the dog. I play around with puting clothes on my dog sometimes. (Though not in the summer.) It's not going to kill him.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it's sad. That's just me.

I don't mind the occasional ribbon or coats on dogs that need to keep warm, but not outfits. No. Just.. no. There are things in the world already that you can dress up in cute little outfits.. they're called children, or maybe dolls


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Now if that ain't a "Whadid I Do To Deserve This?!" look, I don't know what is! ROFL!!! 

Bella gives me the same look when I "torture" her with her booties for winter walks. LOL!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I tried to put boots on my one little dog because if he went out in the snow and the temp was too cold he would actually fall down and not get back up! It still did not work with the boots. He really wouldn't even walk with the boots on at all........so I just shoveled a path as close to the ground for him.....spoiled little dog......it's been 5 years and I am still shoveling! Lol! And yes, the two little dogs have winter sweaters.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Now if that ain't a "Whadid I Do To Deserve This?!" look, I don't know what is! ROFL!!!
> 
> Bella gives me the same look when I "torture" her with her booties for winter walks. LOL!


I invision getting that look if and when I need to put booties on Jubel for bikejoring. Though if he enjoys the bikejoring and it means he gets to do it I think he'll get over it quickly. We'll see.

Personally I don't see the appeal of dressing up animals. Dogs that can't tolerate the cold in sweaters/coats is fine. Anything else is just 'entertainment' for the owner. If the dog isn't uncomfortable with it I don't see anything expressly wrong about it but it's not my cup of tea to do so.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow has boots since the cold and road salt hurts her. She does this show-pony high-step for a minute, and then forgets they are on. She also has quite a bandanna collection, though I haven't bothered her with that since her age started to show, her health started to fail. She enjoyed them for a good number of years though. She also liked her Hallowe'en costume since that means treats. As a general rule, I like my dog to look like a dog though. I don't think there is anything wrong with it if it doesn't hurt or bother the dog. The OP's friend who puts shoes on a dog that then refuses/can't walk is an example of going to far.

Oh Lucy!


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

Aside from things like a bandanna or a bow, I'm against the practice of dressing up dogs. I think it looks silly and robs them of their doggy dignity. 

Have you ever seen an old picture from your childhood, and thought to yourself "wow mom....thanks for dressing me in THAT outfit!" That's how I imagine dogs would react, if they were capable of conceptualizing things like "clothing" and "appearance". Since they aren't, I look out for my dogs by not making them look ridiculous.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't see any harm in it for the dogs, but I do have certain opinions about the mental status of people who are really "into" dressing up their pets. :der: An occasional costume or winter coat, sure, but people whose dogs have an outfit for every occasion. . .that's going a little too far.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

For warmth or protection it makes sense to me otherwise, it's not my personal style.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have coats for both Ozzie and Tyler, and they seem to really like wearing them when its snowing or sleeting out. Tyler also hates the rain, so the coat helps us get out more during the rainy months. They have Red Sox bandanas too, but they only wear those for special occasions.


----------



## Bitca38 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't dress my dog in anything for long periods of time usually just 5-10 minutes for a photo op - a cute Halloween costume, a tie at Christmas, and of course his Red Sox jersey for the start of the season and the playoffs. Otherwise, it's just the occasional bandana.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

For the most part I think it is pretty pathetic on the human's part, except for necessities (cold weather, hot pavement, etc). I don't mind the occasional dress up (Halloween, special occasions) but some people really go overboard and I just find that pathetic. 

Dogs have a fur coat for a reason, they don't need clothes. I don't even put a jacket on my guys during winter, as they just don't need it (and they are short coated), they love winter.


----------



## SandysParent (Aug 25, 2011)

If there's a reason, I don't mind. My corgi mix has a winter coat because she gets cold pretty fast. She tolerates the coat. However, I never bother trying to dress her any time else because she hates it and I'm not going to make her do something she doesn't like to. I used to dress her for pictures, I don't even do that any more. The family Chihuahua actually likes being dressed. She'll run to you when she sees her winter coat or her booties and when you put them on her, she'll run around wagging her tail. It's when the dog is obviously miserable that it bothers me.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't understand people passing judgment on something as harmless as putting clothes on a dog.

Who cares? In all honesty, it does not harm the dog in any way. Dogs are dogs. They have no concept of "dogs don't wear clothes!" 

I will put jackets and shirts on Misty because she's tiny and has so little fur on her stomach or she spends the winter a shivering ball of freezing dog. Do I instantly think poorly of someone who has their dog dressed up in a shirt, pants, hat, and shoes? No.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My small dog won't step foot outside in the winter without boots and a coat on. So she has those, even though we only used them for about a week or two so far. She also has maybe 5 different shirts/sweaters that I do put on her for special occasions. Meeting someone new, holiday get-togethers, etc. Not just to wear around the house for fun though.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My small dogs get cold easily, and they do wear coats if they are outside for long periods in the winter. They both have long visor/bangs and sometimes we put them in pigtails. I dress them for fun, such as Halloween and recently for a pet costume contest at a pirate festival. They dont care, in fact I suspect Zoey enjoys it, bc she gets a ton of attention and she loves that a lot

when we were camping this summer, the lady camping next to us had a little chihuaha (sp?).Every day it was dressed up in sundresses, and pushed around in a little stroller. That seemed a little odd to me, but the lady very obviously loved her dog very much, the dog was well cared for, the husband told me one day that they special ordered food for their dogs from some gourmet company so they would always have the best of everything (he had a huge german shepard). 

I mean, her little dog was still able to run and play, and maybe doing that fulfilled a need in the older womans life. She wasnt hurting the dog in any way. So who cares?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I "dress" him up in the Fall/Winter more. He LOVES playing in the snow but he will over-do it and get himself shivering after 45 minutes-1 hour outside if it's less than, like, 25 degrees and snowy. So I have two really warm jackets for him, and yes, they are "stylish"... lol. Both puffed hoods and one has a skull on it. If I'm gonna put a jacket on him, I'm gonna get a cool one  He also has some "light" stuff for really chilly fall nights. I have a few humorous t-shirts for him but he usually only wears shirts on holidays. Overall, he's not really dressed a lot. It's not totally my thing but I can see the appeal in it. He looks adorable in his winter jacket, what can I say? Bonus is that is also keeps him super duper warm.  And he is a 'REAL DOG' -- he rolls in mud, he digs holes, he dives in the pool, he lounges in the lake, he runs like crazy at the dog park, he goes for 5+ mile walks, etc. And can I just say I was very anti-dressing-dogs until I got my first small dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I put my weave hair on a couple of the dogs last night and had a good laugh.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

It doesn't bother me if people want to dress their dogs up. I'd rather see a dog in clothes getting attention going around town with its owner than left on a tie-out in the backyard.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> It doesn't bother me if people want to dress their dogs up. I'd rather see a dog in clothes getting attention going around town with its owner than left on a tie-out in the backyard.


+1. So long as the dog is not opposing it, some even enjoy it, then what's the harm? 

I have a lot of clothes for my girl. Since she's going to wear clothes, might as well be stylish. She actually loves clothes and get excited when she sees them and when she's cold she asks for them by taking me to her closet. Sometimes she will bite the clothes to keep it on if I take it off her. It doesn't snow here, but it doesn't mean she can't get cold as her belly is bald. She has a thin coat and really white skin so in summer I cover her with a shirt to go potty since she gets sunburnt and hot easily.

Passing by me on the street, how would you guys know the stylish clothes don't have a utility? I might just be judged as a pathetic owner who has a dog to dress up.


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> It doesn't bother me if people want to dress their dogs up. I'd rather see a dog in clothes getting attention going around town with its owner than left on a tie-out in the backyard.


This.:clap2:


----------



## MJohnson77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it's just stupid. Whenever I see a small dog with some pink sweater or some shoes, I just shake my head. Dog's don't need shoes!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Eh, who cares. I'm not into it, but see it as harmless fun for people who are. As long as they're not uncomfortable I sincerely doubt the dogs care.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MJohnson77 said:


> I think it's just stupid. Whenever I see a small dog with some pink sweater or some shoes, I just shake my head. Dog's don't need shoes!


Sometimes they do. For folks that live in the city and worry about salt on the side walks, or really cold weather for breeds not equipped to deal with the temperature and snow.



sassafras said:


> Eh, who cares. I'm not into it, but see it as harmless fun for people who are. As long as they're not uncomfortable I sincerely doubt the dogs care.


Yeah right, see how your dogs feel when they are caught in last years Prada.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I put my weave hair on a couple of the dogs last night and had a good laugh.


Please tell me you took pictures!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

MJohnson77 said:


> I think it's just stupid. Whenever I see a small dog with some pink sweater or some shoes, I just shake my head. Dog's don't need shoes!


I would mostly agree with you that dogs don't need shoes. However, I know someone who lives in Alaska with two Yorkies and a Lab... ALL wear booties when it's cold enough. They are all VERY into being outdoors and very active dogs, but their paws would literally freeze without them if they were going out for longer than 15 mins.

Now, if I see a dog on 75 degree perfect weather day dressed in layers of clothes, tennis shoes, sun glasses and being toted around in a stroller, I'm not going to lie and say I don't give an eye roll to myself. Or when people push their dogs into a DOG PARK in frilly dresses and in a stroller (yep, witnessed this once!) then yeah, I think there is a point where it goes overboard.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yeah right, see how your dogs feel when they are caught in last years Prada.


We'll see how they feel when they're caught in hot pink sidewalk chalk.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

+two said:


> Please tell me you took pictures!


Of course I did. I will put them up later! 



sassafras said:


> We'll see how they feel when they're caught in hot pink sidewalk chalk.


That is so hot right now.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yeah right, see how your dogs feel when they are caught in last years Prada.


 She's wearing Cythnia Rowley Fall 2009 during Fall 2010. I'm a terrible mom.... To think what the other fashion pooches will say, Jezzy is wearing _clearance_ items.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh no, the only thing worse if they were from Walmart!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That is so hot right now.


For once I'm on top of fashion, and it's for the dogs. :/


----------



## Matthew_11 (Aug 5, 2011)

HAH! You dog looks so cute! His opening mouse looks like a hippo  

I put some warm clothes and shoes or socks on my dog when it snows. Any my dog never says no. LOL.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

MJohnson77 said:


> I think it's just stupid. Whenever I see a small dog with some pink sweater or some shoes, I just shake my head. Dog's don't need shoes!


My 45lb dog has boots. We use them for general winter weather and snowshoeing. We wouldn't make it 15 feet without the boots. 
(Walking through the city we Can't make it 15 feet with boots. People love 'em)

Kennedy is getting new boots and an oxford tweed sweater for this winter. Her old coat is so ugly and doesn't show how pretentious she really is.


----------



## SandysParent (Aug 25, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh no, the only thing worse if they were from Walmart!


Wait? Is there something bad about that? My Corgi mix's winter coat came from Walmart. :doh:


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer (Jul 25, 2011)

dagwall said:


> I invision getting that look if and when I need to put booties on Jubel for bikejoring. Though if he enjoys the bikejoring and it means he gets to do it I think he'll get over it quickly. We'll see.
> 
> Personally I don't see the appeal of dressing up animals. Dogs that can't tolerate the cold in sweaters/coats is fine. Anything else is just 'entertainment' for the owner. If the dog isn't uncomfortable with it I don't see anything expressly wrong about it but it's not my cup of tea to do so.


I agree with you that "Anything else is just entertainment for the owner"! Do dogs have sense of beauty about fabrics? In my opinion, they haven't. A male dog may not fall in love with a female dog because of the clothes she wears, and this would not help them to breed the next generation. But dressing pets up and taking photo for them seems to be fun, and if many people like the photos, the owners would feel satisfied.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I like this picture because you can tell she doesn't give a crap about the shirt she's wearing. All she cares about is keeping an eye on those squirrels outside the window.










I really think it's a wasted effort to worry about dogs being dressed up.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Rocky has a little coat for the winter months. I plan on getting him some little sweaters, possibly a little hoodie for the colder weather around here. In the warmer months I don't see much of a reason for clothing though he might sport a jersey or two now and then. I also plan on letting the hair on the top of his head grow into a topknot that I can pull back, as when it's short it irritates his little eyes. And yes I might add a cute bow now and then, especially around holidays. I have thought about the boots but I don't think he'd keep them on so I don't plan on investing in those. 

I do like looking at doggie clothes. I think it's cute, and if people have dogs that don't mind it and want to do it, good for them. For us though, we will stick to showing off our favorite sports teams on game day and keeping warm in the fall and winter.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Not for my dog so much, (she is wearing a permanent raincoat), but there is something about pugs in clothing that makes me giggle and melt.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

SandysParent said:


> Wait? Is there something bad about that? My Corgi mix's winter coat came from Walmart. :doh:


LOL no! I was jut teasing about dog fashion as if it exists.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Not for my dog so much, (she is wearing a permanent raincoat), but there is something about pugs in clothing that makes me giggle and melt.


You mean like this? 









Or this?









Yup, he looks real miserable, hey? 

Oh, and for the poster who said dogs don't need boots, Kuma would beg to differ, this is what he HAS to wear to go walking in winter:








He doesn't last more than half a block without it


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer is a kid's best dress up buddy. 


pirates by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eee! Kuma's cowboy outfit is cracking me up! I like pants on a dog. . .they're just funny somehow (Summer's pirate pants, too).


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Eee! Kuma's cowboy outfit is cracking me up! I like pants on a dog. . .they're just funny somehow (Summer's pirate pants, too).


If you like cowboy Kuma, you'll LOVE Chippendale Dancer Kuma!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

All pugs should wear bow ties. The End.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Rascal is dressed(warm shirt or jacket) in the winter because we don't run the heating much and he is a cold natured dog(always buried under covers even in the summer). As to whether he feels comfortable in it or not, _he'll come to me_ wanting his clothes on and he'll actually _help me_ dress him when he's cold! It snowed one time here, I couldn't get Rascal out in it to do his business. So I wrapped his feet in plastic bags(the whole time he raised each paw to be wrapped, mind you, I've never done this before, and it was like he knew I was helping him) he walked a little funny, but after that, he was fine stepping in the snow.  

How do I think of it? Well, if your dog doesn't mind it, and, well, Rascal actually needs his... why shouldn't you?


----------



## Hataschi (Aug 27, 2011)

When I dressed up my Malamute cross last year he got very upset, I dressed him as little red riding hood - he thought he would go as the BIG BAD WOLF. He did not like it at all.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Wally would hate clothes.

I know he hated those paw protector things. He'd rather freeze his paw pads off.

Closest thing he has to clothes is his Oakland Raiders bandana.


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like dogs need to be dressed up only in cold weather. But many owners put the costumes on their pets to attend some special occasions such as ceremony or friend's wedding party, and next time they won't dress the same clothes again! How they deal with these spare pet clothes? Just putting them aside is a waste! Do they contribute them to Oxfam or other organizations?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

What makes you so sure they're never worn again? Kuma's worn his cowboy costume on many occasions. And I really can't imagine any organization that would need dog costumes donated to them, LOL!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Koda loves being dressed up to the point where he brings me his sweaters. He'll duck his head down to put it threw the hole and lift each leg for there holes . How ever , if he is clearly not in the mood for it I won't bother !


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh really?? I suppose that chasing for the latest and abandoning old thing is a kind of human nature..... maybe the charity organizations would contribute the spare pet clothes to animal shelters.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Animal shelters have no need of doggy clothes (except maybe coats, if the dogs are walked in the cold). Maybe some pet stores would re-sell gently used pet clothes. Or the owners could sell them on eBay.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Bighead_Stammerer said:


> Oh really?? I suppose that chasing for the latest and abandoning old thing is a kind of human nature..... maybe the charity organizations would contribute the spare pet clothes to animal shelters.


Clothing donation centers wont take the time to find another organization to take a few pieces of dog clothes. They do mass deliveries to homeless shelters they already established a connection with and resell at thrift stores for more profit. If anyone has basic sweaters though dog rescue groups probably will take them for older dogs or if you're in a colder climate.



Bighead_Stammerer said:


> But many owners put the costumes on their pets to attend some special occasions such as ceremony or friend's wedding party, and next time they won't dress the same clothes again!


I don't use special occasion dresses just once. I get quite some wear from it. Take a Snow White costume for example. LuLu wore it for Halloween greeting trick-o-treaters, on a Halloween walk, week after that she wore it to a Pug-o-rama, then a pug meetup, then to greet children at the door of a princess birthday party for our friends 2 year old, and a few times for entertainment. It came with a ribbon head band and she wore it around her head to the park. Now that she's passed on, Jezzy has worn the dress for Halloween(even though it's funny because she's black in a Snow White dress) and Gweeb wore the bow as a little bowtie when we first got him. Not bad use out of a $9 costume to be worn several times by 3 different dogs.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute Snow Whites! It's hard to beat Pugs in costume, especially with a too-dark crappy cell phone pic, but here is the Golden Retriever version of Snow White.








[/IMG]

Or how about a custom-made bandanna that says, "Fat Old Bitch" which is what Terry jokingly calls her. I say to him, "You know, one of these days someone is going to think you are referring to me." The other side of the bandanna says, "Hand Over The Pizza" which was my choice. Jack's bandanna says "Fat Dog with Big Ears".








[/IMG]

Perhaps I should get a matching one for myself?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I like to do Halloween costumes. And sweaters or jackets for the winter. 

Murphy was both a skunk and Elvis this year for Halloween:


















And in the winter he has a sweater, his body is so short that it's more like a dress though...











Abbie got to be a skunk for Halloween too:










And she has a beautiful winter coat:










And Fleece Jammies:











If I had the money, I would buy Murph funny t-shirts just to wear to like family gatherings and stuff. They had one at Petsmart once that I should have bought, it said "I Chase Tail".


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

meggels said:


> And Fleece Jammies:


Heh, he looks like he's going "awww, mom....do I REALLY have to wear this?"


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Elvis and Skunk are too funny. I also love Abbie's winter coat.
Jack once had a run-in with a skunk, and will still growl if you say the word. There is a cruel part of me that now wants to put him in a skunk costume.

As much as I'm not really into dressing my dog too much, I am enjoying the pics.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Animal shelters have no need of doggy clothes (except maybe coats, if the dogs are walked in the cold). Maybe some pet stores would re-sell gently used pet clothes. Or the owners could sell them on eBay.


Eh, you'd be surprised. I work at a shelter and we have a LOT of uses for doggy clothes and we're constantly getting donations and throwing away ruined clothes. We use them for adoption events in the fall/winter or in the rain, for themed adoption events, the medium-small dogs are almost always sweater-clad in the winter since they're outside for so long, we've lost power a few times and had to put everyone in clothes to keep them warm, and we dress up dogs that are less likely to get adopted in the shelter a lot, too. 


meggels said:


> I like to do Halloween costumes. And sweaters or jackets for the winter.
> 
> Murphy was both a skunk and Elvis this year for Halloween:


I'm not going to lie, Murphy looks like a Chupacabra* here. LOL.


----------



## MJohnson77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I still stand by that dogs do not *need* shoes, unless they are in freezing cold weather. People pamper their pets WAY too much!


----------



## bieberfans_dog (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoes and coats are necessary for doggie, the bitterly cold weather may hurt dogs' paw, and make them catch a cold. Now many owners have regarded their dogs as their babies, spoiling the pets seems to be reasonable. 

But I think only female or kids would love dressing the pets up. Do male like that? Hard to imagine that a man tie a ribbon hairpin for a dog.....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

bieberfans_dog said:


> But I think only female or kids would love dressing the pets up. Do male like that? Hard to imagine that a man tie a ribbon hairpin for a dog.....


Kind of offensive if you ask me. My boyfriend finds sweaters for my Dachshund just as often as I do.


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer (Jul 25, 2011)

But I think only female or kids would love dressing the pets up. Do male like that? Hard to imagine that a man tie a ribbon hairpin for a dog.....[/QUOTE said:


> Well, my friend (a 21 year-old man, maybe he's still a boy mentally) love to choose some sport coats and vests for his pug. Though I think this is a little bit weird, actually not all man dislike dressing pets up.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

MJohnson77 said:


> I still stand by that dogs do not *need* shoes, unless they are in freezing cold weather. People pamper their pets WAY too much!


Booties are good for a lot of dogs in very cold or very hot weather (asphalt in summer can burn their pads and sometimes you just HAVE to walk the dog across it). Booties are also needed for some pulling sports, I plan on starting bikejoring with my dog soon and on some surfaces he might need to wear booties to keep from tearing up his paws.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

bieberfans_dog said:


> But I think only female or kids would love dressing the pets up. Do male like that? Hard to imagine that a man tie a ribbon hairpin for a dog.....


My boyfriend did some minimal dog dressing up here:









I call it Jasper the Gangsta Pig, note the baseball bat in the background for when he needs to teach some fools not to talk about his momma. Haha.

And in response to the OP - I like putting a hat or something simple or the occasional costume on my dogs and taking silly pictures (and Jasper really likes it, he left the one in the photo on until it fell off of its' own accord some while later) but I find it strange when people have their dogs in whole outfits all the time.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Bighead_Stammerer said:


> Well, my friend (a 21 year-old man, maybe he's still a boy mentally) love to choose some sport coats and vests for his pug. Though I think this is a little bit weird, actually not all man dislike dressing pets up.


Seriously in case you missed the "that is offensive" response RIGHT ABOVE, dressing your dog for whatever reason is not isolated to being female or a child nor does it make you a child or feminine. It's not weird for any one to do any thing they like to do.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate this topic. It brings out the worst in people.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I admit that I have dressed up the family dogs for photo ops... and their reactions to the clothing were funny. They were kept clothed all of 5-10 minutes.

My dog Coco owns one shirt. It says "K-9 Police Dog" on it. She's 5.5 pounds so it's a little funny. She wore it once for 5 minutes. Actually didn't seem to mind it. But it's so hot here that I would never take her outside with any kind of clothing on... not even a thundershirt (which she does have). I've considered getting booties for the asphalt because temperatures reach around 112 here. So far she hasn't been bothered by any hot ground.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

meh... I figure that so long as you are not hurting or traumatizing your dog, then go ahead and dress him/her up. 

And really, a Pit from Boston needs a Red Sox jersey! 

My Boys look forward to having their 'coats' put on, especially Tyler. I also have waterproof insulated versions that help keep us active during the cold wet winters. If its been raining, Tyler will look for his raincoat before we go out.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I hate this topic. It brings out the worst in people.


I find it kind of amusing/perplexing that it does. It's like....really? THAT'S what gets people so riled up? the horror! Dressing animals in clothes! OMGGGGGG.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

meggels said:


> I find it kind of amusing/perplexing that it does. It's like....really? THAT'S what gets people so riled up? the horror! Dressing animals in clothes! OMGGGGGG.


Yes, this. So silly and so sad.

It does really make me want to go buy Sydney a bunch of clothes and parade her around in them. Extra cutesy stuff.

I'm getting her one of these for the winter and she's going to look awesome. So there.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheecho has sweaters and a "horse" coat. for when it gets cold. He doesn't tolerate cold to well. And he has 2 t-shirts that he wears when a lot of people are comming over. One has a little chick + magnet on it so he is a chick magnet. and the other is a puppy shirt. He sheds like mad, so I put the shirts on him so he doesn't get his little wirey hairs in there cloths. 

Other than that he doesn't wear any thing. He prefers to be nude, he even likes to see me nude  he gets all excited and runs around the room. he's strange.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> Yes, this. So silly and so sad.
> 
> It does really make me want to go buy Sydney a bunch of clothes and parade her around in them. Extra cutesy stuff.
> 
> I'm getting her one of these for the winter and she's going to look awesome. So there.





HAHAHA!!!!! I want a purple one for Hound and a blue one for Murph!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

meggels said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! I want a purple one for Hound and a blue one for Murph!


They're cute and actually look pretty warm. I think I'm going with the green. She has a jacket already but it's pretty light and a tad too big so I figure it will just make it warmer and the one we have currently can just be a waterproof outer part. I don't have a picture of her in it because it's so ugly, lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Yes, this. So silly and so sad.
> 
> It does really make me want to go buy Sydney a bunch of clothes and parade her around in them. Extra cutesy stuff.
> 
> I'm getting her one of these for the winter and she's going to look awesome. So there.


Bailey has the teal one!  I'm buying new clothes for her to wear to a picnic with some friends this saturday. She'll be stylin.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I need to find Kuma a new hoody for winter. He has a great camo one that fits perfectly, which is hard to find for a Pug, but it's falling apart, sigh. Gotta go shopping with him this fall.


----------



## naughtyJerry (Jul 27, 2011)

It's funny and sometimes it's necessary. In winter my Jerry absolutely need some clothes, or he would easy to get a cold! my mum buy him a pink coat, the coat looks good, but make Jerry look like a girl.


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

> I call it Jasper the Gangsta Pig, note the baseball bat in the background for when he needs to teach some fools not to talk about his momma. Haha.


Love it 

This is as far as I ever got










p.s. In my personal opinion, dogs seem to look a little sad when they are wearing clothes. That doesn't mean they are, and in some of these pics the dog looks freaking happy, but in general I think its fun to mess around, but wouldn't leave clothes on my dog for more than a photo op (he also doesn't really like it).


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

meggels said:


> I find it kind of amusing/perplexing that it does. It's like....really? THAT'S what gets people so riled up? the horror! Dressing animals in clothes! OMGGGGGG.


"Don't you have something better to spend money on?" 
"You can't make a ugly flat faced dog cute!" 
"Do you have baby issues?/Can you not have kids?/Are you having a biological clock go off?" 
"Did your dog do something bad today and was given a humiliation outfit?"
"I bet this dog runs the house!" 

I find it funny that a lot of people scoff at me about clothes when they see me walking her. I've gotten a ton of stupid comments about it and people always telling me she's not a child. She is a dog and is treated pretty standard and I'm stern about discipline and expectations so as much as I love her and she pulls my heartstrings, she doesn't run our house. She loves clothes so it's actually used as a incentive sometimes. 

One thing is a lot of the people who don't like it usually say it's fine if it's actually _necessary_.

* How can you tell when it is necessary?*

Does it have to be only when it's snowing a blizzard outside? There's no way to spot that I have reasons for it just passing me up. My dog has white skin, sensitive, and thin single coat. I put a shirt on her so she doesn't sunburn her back. If it even dips in the 40-50s, she gets cold and tries to go under her bed tries to lay on me without a sweater. My boy doesnt like sweaters too much but even he likes warmth so he has a blanket in every room and knows how to get it on himself. My last girl was old so she was very creaky and in pain so I kept her warm to help, including leg warmers for her poor knee once it even hits like 60's. Pugs dont do well with heat AND cold. Even so, half the time...it's for pure mutual pleasure. My dog enjoys her clothes and the attention. I enjoy seeing her look cute. 

To the outside world, we just look like crazies who don't know what else to do with their time, money, etc. If they're gonna wear it, might as well be beautiful clothes so I think that's what people respond to. I think there is still a stigma to clothes because of people who dress dogs to have "accessory dogs" "status symbol pets" and for the attention and conversation starter it is. It brings up a lot of negative things like fads in dog breeds that are impulse buys because of seeing a celebrity with a cutey dog in clothes in a custom designer purse carrier. 

Also the generalization of clothes equals spoiled...the semantics bother me. Spoiled usually implies a recipient who gets more than they deserve...ungrateful even. in a dogs case- who's more deserving than my girl for all she gives to me? "going above and beyond" is usually a good thing, except where clothes are concerned. I don't get it. From non dog people, sure, but I thought dog people would understand the love but I get called an idiot for it at tye park too and some people here don't like it.

I think it's pretty safe to assume none of us here are in that "accessory dog" boat and are responsible owners who want to make sure our dogs are comfortable in various weather and/or are simply having fun and enjoying our dogs. No dog was harmed in the making of the photos in this thread. Some loved it even!

Sorry to rant but I hate defending a way I love my dog.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Bailey has the teal one!  I'm buying new clothes for her to wear to a picnic with some friends this saturday. She'll be stylin.


You know we're gonna need to see pics of that, right?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

The_Monstors said:


> "Don't you have something better to spend money on?"
> "You can't make a ugly flat faced dog cute!"
> *"Do you have baby issues?/Can you not have kids?/Are you having a biological clock go off?" *
> "Did your dog do something bad today and was given a humiliation outfit?"
> "I bet this dog runs the house!"



That reminds me of one time, at a dog show in PA, I had my frenchie Murph with me.

This guy who was uh....very "white trash"ish, came over, petted him, picked him up, and said in his very thick southern accent (not sure where that came from in PA) "I WANNA TAKE YOU HOME, DRESS YOU UP AND MY GIRLFRIEND AND I CAN PRETEND YOU ARE OUR BABY"


I was like....uhhhh *tightens grip on leash* "okay we have to go now, thanks byeeeeee"


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> You know we're gonna need to see pics of that, right?


Oh, definitely. I plan on supplying a lot of pictures.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Oh, definitely. I plan on supplying a lot of pictures.


I just ordered the green one so I'll post pics when it comes too. We must be horrible dog owners buying unnecessary clothing for our dogs.:laugh:


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oops, I forgot some pics, how could I?

Construction worker Kuma:









King Kuma:









Biker Kuma:









And some of Kuma's more "practical" outfits:


















Yep, I MUST be a horrible dog owner, poor Kuma, so abused, LOL!!


----------



## SpenceinSF (Aug 29, 2011)

Only if you are participating in this:
http://santafe-1.com/archives/2590


----------



## I love Buck (Aug 28, 2011)

upfromtheashes said:


> Aside from things like a bandanna or a bow, I'm against the practice of dressing up dogs. I think it looks silly and robs them of their doggy dignity.
> 
> Have you ever seen an old picture from your childhood, and thought to yourself "wow mom....thanks for dressing me in THAT outfit!" That's how I imagine dogs would react, if they were capable of conceptualizing things like "clothing" and "appearance". Since they aren't, I look out for my dogs by not making them look ridiculous.


So true! I think your right!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

We dress out Basenji up every Fall and Winter. She HATES the cold. If it is below 70 outside she is shivering and hiding under the covers in my bed. We live in a OLDER house on a little "farm" and do not have central heat so we have heaters in the living rooms and bed rooms we run during the day (not at night). She will lay RIGHT up on them because she loves the heat so much (its safe for her to do so, she can't burn herself or push it over no matter how hard she trys). Its never that cold in our house always in the 70s. She has 3 coats, and 2 sweaters that she wears outside and at bed time.

My Min Pin however gets cold very easy and has wore him sweater twice this summer (for about an hour each time) because he was cold and shaking. This was on the colder nights in the 70s outside a few weeks ago. He loves his sweater and does not want to take it off. 

I will have to find photos for you all. So as you can tell I have no problem with putting clothing on dogs. Though I have never put any clothing (except boots, or booties) on my bigger dogs when we had them.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by upfromtheashes View Post
> Aside from things like a bandanna or a bow, I'm against the practice of dressing up dogs. I think it looks silly and robs them of their doggy dignity.
> 
> Have you ever seen an old picture from your childhood, and thought to yourself "wow mom....thanks for dressing me in THAT outfit!" That's how I imagine dogs would react, if they were capable of conceptualizing things like "clothing" and "appearance". Since they aren't, I look out for my dogs by not making them look ridiculous.





> So true! I think your right!


Dogs lick their buts, roll in disgusting things, and frequently eat poop. I really don't think they're particularly concerned about their "doggy dignity", LOL. My question would be, why are you SO concerned about what other people do with their dogs? Particularly when those dogs are well looked after and loved?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Uallis is going to be a bumblebee for Halloween. 

I frequently have Uallis wear bandannas. People think he looks intimidating...a stupid looking bandanna makes him more approachable. He has a HUGE collection of bandannas.

If he wasn't so big, I'd totally play dress up with him all the time....and he doesn't even care, just as long as its not constricting or hampers his movement. 

Since he doesn't care, nor does he look like he feels uncomfortable, if I want to dress my dog up for some giggles...that's my business.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Dogs lick their buts, roll in disgusting things, and frequently eat poop. I really don't think they're particularly concerned about their "doggy dignity", LOL. My question would be, why are you SO concerned about what other people do with their dogs? Particularly when those dogs are well looked after and loved?


Dogs became self aware!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

What about dressing dogs up and then photoshopping them? :biggrin1:









Wow, he had SO much less fur back then. This was from fall 09 I believe.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL!! That's great, Nargle!


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Eh, I don't really care if people dress their pets up. What bothers me is when people have the attitude that their baby will be 'embarrassed' if the other doggies see her 'nakey.' Uhm yeah..Then I think you're weird.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

rofl these are amazing pics. i love kuma's entire wardrobe.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> What about dressing dogs up and then photoshopping them? :biggrin1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is a great doggie costume. I liked it so much I had to show my boyfriend who doesn't care about dogs and even he thought the pipe was funny. :biggrin1:


----------



## OliviaDay (Aug 27, 2011)

it is funny when you dress your dog.. but it would be painful for the dog if this situations continued!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

OliviaDay said:


> it is funny when you dress your dog.. but it would be painful for the dog if this situations continued!


..what would be painful? I don't believe any one in this forum puts any thing on their dogs that would hurt them.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, here are some pictures of Sydney in her new torture device!




























In all seriousness though, it was a great buy. It fits her perfectly, it's a nice thick fabric and very soft on the inside. I think I'm going to have her wear it underneath her "coat" which was never warm enough because it's a bit too big, and now we will actually be able to go for regular walks this winter. 

PS: Sorry the pictures suck. I lost the camera cord to my good camera and actually took these just to add to a review for the place I got the sweatshirt from. I always post pictures and measurements for these things because I wish someone had done it before me so I could know better what size to get.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Kafka: I like that color! It looks great on her.  

Decided to see if Tyler's Red Sox jersey still fit him.... probably the last time I am going to put it on him, lets just say there was a little bit of a struggle. We are sticking with 'horse' type coats. Easy on, easy off.  (though I do love that hoodie... hmmm)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

+two said:


> Kafka: I like that color! It looks great on her.
> 
> Decided to see if Tyler's Red Sox jersey still fit him.... probably the last time I am going to put it on him, lets just say there was a little bit of a struggle. We are sticking with 'horse' type coats. Easy on, easy off.  (though I do love that hoodie... hmmm)
> 
> ...


Ha, he looks cute in the jersey.  

I will say it is kind of difficult to get on, but she's so used to having a harness put on her before every walk that it wasn't too bad. But all the horse coat type jackets I've tried haven't fit her right because she's so skinny. If it fits her chest it's too short and if it's the right length then the velcro doesn't have a small enough setting to make it an actual functional coat, if that makes any sense. I added an extra strip of velcro to her coat last year but it just made it so there was a huge flap hanging down, lol. I like that this jacket covers her stomach because often the snow around here gets high enough that it touches her body when she walks through it. But for the same reason I don't think it would work that great for a male dog...you'd have to pull it up for them to pee, I think.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aw, Sydney looks great in her new hoody!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Aw, Sydney looks great in her new hoody!


Thanks!  I'm noticing it might be a bit too snug around the chest area in the front, but oh well. It's not bad and I'm sure the next size up would have been too big,


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Magpie <3 Sydney.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda *hates* clothes. She has a cold-weather coat (that she hates) and a blaze orange vest for hiking during hunting season (that she also hates.) I tried tying a bandana around her neck after an Advantix application, and that didn't go well either. So no, I don't dress my dog except for absolute necessity because she hates it.










If I _could_ dress her I still don't think I would, except for the occasional Halloween costume. She's not a baby or a doll, but I don't think there's anything morally wrong with dressing dogs. It's just not who we are, and it doesn't suit our relationship to each other.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not the one to dress up my dogs (with the exception of a few Halloweens in the past) but the sled dogs do get coats and booties if its extremely cold. I do have a few sweaters for my beagle but other than that, that about sums up their wardrobe.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Sassy looks bored when I put clothes on her:


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Jetta is the only one in this house who really gets dressed up lol


















She has shirts, bandanas, bows and even fairy wings lol


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

What kind of temps do you guys think my jack russell should wear a little tshirt or hoody shirt? It really doesnt often get lower than 25ish F around here in the winter but we do get snow and ice.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> What kind of temps do you guys think my jack russell should wear a little tshirt or hoody shirt? It really doesnt often get lower than 25ish F around here in the winter but we do get snow and ice.


I would suggest one if you're out in the icey and cold. Especially if you wonder around the snow often. It only gets down in the 40-ish range here but my brother's chiwinnie needs a coat if it gets colder then 60ish


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Bailey wouldn't go out in 50-60 degree F weather last week without a hoodie on. Today it's mid 40s I think and she had to have her poofy coat. :/


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

well after you told me that i ran to walmart to get some paper plates, and saw a sweater on clearance so i got it for him. it was an xs... who was i kidding to think mick would wear that size haha

but i learned that he doesnt mind having something on so thats good! i cut the tight parts, as i type this i think he just realized he had something on so maybe i spoke too soon.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't mind clothes that protect the dog against rough weather like (extreme) cold, hail, storm, rain, etcetera. If it's for the dog's health, I don't mind either. 
It's the suits and clothes and jewelery and nailpolish and tutus etcetera that I find to be... horrific. It's a dog, an animal, not a little human. One could say that the intrinsic value of the dog is at stake here. The whole reason why we have dogs is because we appreciate them for just who they are; dogs. (what I'm being told in my study anyway) In my opinion, if you want something to dress up, buy yourself a dolly. 

On a side note, here in Holland, the whole 'dressing dogs up' is commonly considered something typically American  Not saying it doesn't happen here though. I think it's something that happens in all (western) cultures.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

jkliveng said:


> well after you told me that i ran to walmart to get some paper plates, and saw a sweater on clearance so i got it for him. it was an xs... who was i kidding to think mick would wear that size haha
> 
> but i learned that he doesnt mind having something on so thats good! i cut the tight parts, as i type this i think he just realized he had something on so maybe i spoke too soon.


I've never had much luck with those Wal-Mart or pet store ones. They're always sized funny and they hardly ever have ones big enough for anything but toy dogs. Sorry if I sound like a spokesperson, but I really recommend the Zack and Zoey hoodie I got. The sizing is good and it looks to be really nice quality and warm. They make winter coats too that I've never purchased but they do look to be similar quality and decently priced. I got the hoodie on Amazon. For reference, I got Sydney the medium and it's just barely snug at the chest. She's 20 pounds and I can give you other measurements later if you're interested. 

I usually start putting some kind of sweater on Sydney when it starts to snow, but only bother on walks. When it gets really bitter cold like in Jan/Feb I'll probably add another layer or get a nicer parka type coat. We can't walk very long in the winter no matter what because her feet get cold and I don't think she'd enjoy wearing booties, but we can go longer with something on her than without.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I am looking for something that's really thin and more like a t-shirt kind of what she has on in the last photo in your sig. For $2.50 it was worth it just to see if he would attack it, it certainly doesn't fit but i cut it up and it's like a short t-shirt now and he passed out in it. I will check those out!

edit: I will get mick's measurements later so I can get some help on what size he will need.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

jkliveng said:


> Yeah, I am looking for something that's really thin and more like a t-shirt kind of what she has on in the last photo in your sig. For $2.50 it was worth it just to see if he would attack it, it certainly doesn't fit but i cut it up and it's like a short t-shirt now and he passed out in it. I will check those out!
> 
> edit: I will get mick's measurements later so I can get some help on what size he will need.


Unfortunately that blue shirt actually belonged to the Shih-tzu passed out to the left of her in that shot, lol. So I'm not sure where his owners got it. It's cool if you just want something cute, but I thought I'd mention that I don't know how much something like that would warm a dog. Guess it depends how cold it gets in your area and how cold-tolerant your dog is I s'pose. I'm clearly not above dressing up dogs just for fun and you have the evidence, haha.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

well I keep telling my boyfriend that a t shirt is all he needs to keep warm, I really don't think he will NEED anything but it's so cutee! I found those hoodies you mentioned and the price is good but I will have to wait at least another month before I have a good excuse to get one haha


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually really like Walmart's Simply Dog line of clothes. I have a hard time fitting Jackson properly and these are some of the only ones that fit him really nicely. He's 16lbs and I THINK he wears the medium in these.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Bear is miserable here, I'm surprised ACC hasn't come by to take him away yet.




























He also has a red hoody and a turnout blanket for winter. I got the hoody for him when he was still bald and thus really needed something to keep him warm. The turnout blanket just makes life easier when it's snowing. I take the blanket off when we go inside and only need to dry off his head/neck and legs.

Pig hasn't worn anything yet, but I will probably be ordering some pajammers from cozy coat soon. She already dives under the covers at night, I can only imagine how she'll feel when it actually gets cold out. I foresee her protesting me trying to take her pajamas _off_.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought Gweeb didn't like clothes, but on a colder day I put on one of Jezzys sweaters on him and he didn't mind it at all. The last time I put on a shirt on him was when he was new to us, before he discovered he loves being under blankets so perhaps its the same affect. 










As for Jezzy- she loves clothes, but specially dies for a good sweater. These are from last winter. 

Don't laugh- I have a matching hoodie. It was coincidence though.


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

I have got a strange inquiry. The man wants to buy my last Saluki female puppy. He lives in Yukon, Canada with three dogs: one Pit-bull, on Dogo Argentino and one Scottish Deerhound. He is using dog boots and dog jackets and takes his dogs to hunt caribou and mountain lion! As far as I understand, any clothes is nothing but a nuisance to a hunting dog. It adds extra weight, diminishes agility, gets soked in water or melting snow and catching sticks and burs. He wanted the Saluki puppy in October, because the clothes for her will be sawn by then... This is a strange man and I am not enthusiastic. I agree it may be a fun for using on toy breeds.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Dressing up a dog isnt for me, cept for maybe Halloween or something like that. But all i seen was ppl talking about boots for winter. What about the hot pavement in Aug in AZ? I was a bus driver for Mesa AZ and a blind man came on the bus with his dog. He was mentioning to someone that the dog wasnt walking right and asked if anything was wrong with him that he could feel. There wasnt. I told the blind man to put his hand on the pavement and see how hot it was, THAT is what his dog was walking on all day! Told him that they had "boots with sand" at a pet store, you wet the sand and it keeps the paws cool. I had the next 2 days off, but when i came back, everyone said that the man was looking for me. He wanted to thank me personally for helping out his dog. Said it only took him a few hrs to get used to the "new shoes" and was very greatful. Made my day!!  

off the subject-- again. sorry. As far as the thread goes? if it is ok with the dog? why not? just not for me is all.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

This is for ufimych

In my opinion, if you dont feel good about it, dont do it! Strange is a matter of opinion (sp?) (my husband is strange-:evil: ) but if he makes you feel uncomfortable in dealing with live animals. I wouldnt do it. Been there myself and still have a hard time with it. The guilt I feel for the puppies sometimes is unbareable, and this was over 15 yrs ago! Still bothers me. As far as the clothes go, for hunting, maybe just a vest, something bright so you can see the dog. But thats me. I wouldnt sell him my puppy if I had bad feelings about him.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

ufimych-

My mastiff used to go hunting and we did put clothes on him. We put shoes so that his paws wouldn't be uncomfortable in the light snow. He wore a jacket in snow, but he wasn't hunting big game, just fowl and it was a special coat made for outdoor activities with much more moveable arm holes and such and waterproof material on the surface. During the summer, I had a colored vest on him so I can see him in the woods and fields. If this guy is hunting large targets, many people put protective vests on the dog. There are dogo argentinas I know that hunt wild boar with bullet proof vests so they do not get injured by the tusks. It's not unusual for hunting dogs actually to wear clothes in harsh weather or use protective gear, but some people choose to let the dogs go without the specialized hunting clothes. I don't see a problem with it, but I'm going by my experiences with hunting.

The bottom line though is it is your dogs and you have all the discretion to whom they go to. You have to feel comfortable with their home. I think if there's things you're unsure about and need clarification on, I think you should talk to him about your concerns. It's the only way to put at ease or confirm your concerns.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Lola got her first article of clothing today. It was chilly here today and we were out from 9:15 until 2:30 and she shivered off and on the whole time. I had some errands to run and saw this cute hoodie shirt at Walmart. She actually wore it with no problems. I plan on getting her something warmer for winter because JRT's are prone to being cold.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Monstors said:


> Don't laugh- I have a matching hoodie. It was coincidence though.


That's not why I laughed LOL!


----------

